# Is using a treadmill for a dog considered cruelty?



## Imara (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm sorry if it's a dumb question..my brother heard about me taking in a pit bull and mentioned that his roommate has two that are very well trained and go to obedience classes but that he also uses a treadmill for exercise. I thought it sounded like a neat idea and I have one I use for myself so I started asking people about it and their experience with it. A few people told me that would be cruelty or inhumane and that only people who fight dogs would do that but that doesnt sound right to me.

It's not any different then going on a run with your dog? I run outside with my dogs often, but it's a bit cold right now while I can tolerate the cold and my shepherd can as well the second we go outside the pit bull just starts shaking so I thought an indoor treadmill would be ideal...of course assuming I could even get him used to it.

I was just wondering others thoughts on the idea. Also, if you have done this how did you go about training your dog to use the treadmill?


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

I haven't trained my dog to go on a treadmill, but if done safely, I don't see how it can be cruel. There is certainly a danger factor to it, which is why the introduction must be done slowly and positively. Other than that, dogs should love it. Dogs love to run and the treadmill gives them the opportunity to do that. It's important to remember that the treadmill can't replace a regular walk, it's for days when you are too busy or the weather is too crappy.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't think it's cruel. I'm actually hoping to get one sometime in the next year so that I can excersise Kuma when the whether doesn't permit it outside.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have one and I use it for my dog, havent for a bit now as the weather has warmed up alot and we can go outside and to the park. I have a Jack Russell and would find it more cruel to not excersise her because of the weather. I am guessing these people have visions of people running their dogs full speed on a treadmill?? I dont do that, she just walks, on a leash with me standing right beside her and to tell you the truth she goes for about 4 min a few times a day...or she gets bored and wants to run off the end.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

as long as you don't abuse it, it's not cruel. I'm saving money to get one for my dogs. I'll never use it.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Imara said:


> A few people told me that would be cruelty or inhumane and that only people who fight dogs would do that but that doesnt sound right to me.


There's the nub. Dog fighters use treadmills to train their dogs; dog fighting is cruel; ergo treadmills are cruel. It's another case of people not thinking things through. There's no shortage of that in this world.


----------



## rzrbaxfan (Jan 6, 2009)

I think it is great for a dog. It is not only exercise, but a test of concentration. It is a bit unnatural for a dog to walk in a straight line at a steady pace while everything around her stays still. Plus there is the added twist of getting a treat while maintaining speed.

Only one of my four dogs likes it. She even looks at me with a sad face when I'm taking a turn on it. My others are afraid of it (for now), so I am not forcing it on them. That I think would be considered "cruel". But if the dog likes it and it is done safely and it helps your dog achieve physical fitness, how could that be cruel?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

not everyone is as close-minded. I love my dogs and want them and I would use a treadmill for them in the winter if i had one. Because, to be honest, I don't walk them much in the winter, which such terrible weather here. It's ideal for harsh winters.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

So I live in the country on 5 acreas, but because the temp. gets to -20 in the winter, i shouldn't own a dog? All dogs require exercise. and sometimes it's just not possible to do it outside all the time. And some dogs aren't expected to have such high exercise demands and the owners can't keep up with them outside running or whatever.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

merc said:


> Neveermind, it just seems to me that anyone who wants to own a pet which requires alot of outside exercise would make sure they do so in someplace that could happen.... and not in some city where their backyard is a balcony of concrete?


Is it wrong to exercise your dogs indoor once in a while? Some people play hide and seek with their dogs indoors is that wrong? Some people play ball with their dogs indoors, is that wrong?

If you are somehow insinuating that a tredmill = less personal attention I don't see how that can be. Does a flick of the wrist when throwing a ball mean more attention than sitting next to the treadmill sweet talking the dog?


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I live on 13 acres. But we also have a 13lb dog and a pack of coyotes on our property so she cant be off leash in our yard...I have to take her to the park to be off leash and when its really cold out its very windy, its too cold for her.

Edited to add* I also play fetch with her up and down the stairs everyday whether its cold or not


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

We play fetch inside all the time. my boyfriend and I both have big living rooms- 23x21 and 17ft cielings, so it's really nice for fetch. better than outside most of the time.


----------



## cheyenne1 (Nov 15, 2009)

My dog (Cheyenne) had disc disease and we took him for one and a half years to a rehab. for underwater treadmill exercise to keep his muscles strong. 

We also live in WI and the winters can be VERY cold. With the snow and ice outdoor exercise became impossible. Our accupuncturist suggested indoor treadmill exercise so he wouldn't atrophy. It may be difficult to get your dog to use a treadmill as they do not like the sensation of the ground moving under their feet. Their sense of security is to have their feet firmly planted on the ground. One of the reasons that they do not like having their nails trimmed. They feel that their feet are their life support system as they need it for flight when faced with danger, so they do not always like people touching their feet. 

Cheyenne did just fine on a treadmill with or without water. I am not sure why someone would tell you that it is inhumaine to use one. Possibly they need to read up on the most current rehab. techniques that are being used across the nation.


----------



## cheyenne1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Merc

What does that mean?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

merc said:


> Ok... well I guess it is okay for anyone to own any dogs now a days....


please elaborate


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

merc said:


> Ok... well I guess it is okay for anyone to own any dogs now a days....


This really didnt make any sense? Its not ok for just anyone to own a dog, but walking them on a treadmill doesnt make you a bad owner.


*looks like we all posted at the same time


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think Merc thinks that

putting your dog on a treadmill = No time for the dog, careless owner


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Ok... well I guess it is okay for anyone to own any dogs now a days....


Gee, judgmental much? You're not automatically a better dog owner if you don't use a treadmill.

I too live in Wisconsin, and it is NOT SAFE to be outdoors when it is -20 or -30 below! Those who live in Wisconsin (Two ladies here live in my area) remember the WEEK we had of those temperatures in 2008.

Our dogs went outside to potty. It was far too dangerous for outdoor exercise. I wished I had a treadmill, because my GSD was *driving me nuts*!

For those of you that use a treadmill, good on you  You're not lazy, you're providing another outlet for your dog when you can't go out.

Mine don't even go for walks because we do so much other stuff  They're too tired for anything else, LOL.

BTW, many dog show people use treadmills for roadworking their dogs because they don't all have acreage to work on, and jogging a dog on a treadmill is lower impact than jogging them on concrete (so, it's safer). The dog maintains a constant speed as well, which helps with their gait. It's quite a good way to condition a dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

It's a strange day indeed when providing your dog exercise in a safe environment is equal to bad ownership


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

First watch these

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO-fTs6HOtQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2xxs3tLH0I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIVfYKYW9XY


*Now* this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8kvxrpysYE

UHOH!! Now I'm a bad owner!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i am looking in to getting a treadmill for my two shelties.
one has aggression issues, and one is hyper. i do not walk them when weather is too hot or too cold, and with dogs like these they need exercise no matter what. i do play with the flirtpole outside, and fetch indoor and outdoor, but that still isnt enough.

i found a treadmill on craigslist for $50!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Keechak said:


> I think Merc thinks that
> 
> putting your dog on a treadmill = No time for the dog, careless owner


That was the point I was trying to make with the "not thinking things through" comment. Treadmills are just another tool that can be used, or abused. Associating them with a small subset of people who mistreat their dogs makes no sense at all.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Keechak said:


> First watch these
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO-fTs6HOtQ
> 
> ...


Was that a _basketball_? God, what is WRONG with you?!?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> Was that a _basketball_? God, what is WRONG with you?!?


Sigh, yes I know I totaly fail as a dog owner. Someone should just call AC on me, XD


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Imara said:


> I'm sorry if it's a dumb question..my brother heard about me taking in a pit bull and mentioned that his roommate has two that are very well trained and go to obedience classes but that he also uses a treadmill for exercise. I thought it sounded like a neat idea and I have one I use for myself so I started asking people about it and their experience with it. A few people told me that would be cruelty or inhumane and that only people who fight dogs would do that but that doesnt sound right to me.
> 
> It's not any different then going on a run with your dog? I run outside with my dogs often, but it's a bit cold right now while I can tolerate the cold and my shepherd can as well the second we go outside the pit bull just starts shaking so I thought an indoor treadmill would be ideal...of course assuming I could even get him used to it.
> 
> I was just wondering others thoughts on the idea. Also, if you have done this how did you go about training your dog to use the treadmill?


My thoughts are that the actual equipment used isn't abusive, it's people who use it without knowing how. I don't consider electronic collars abusive unless people want to shock their dog for fun, or as an "alternative" to actual training. I don't consider leashes abusive unless someone strings their dog up until their tongue turns purple.
One of my favorite authors pointed out that a pillow isn't considered dangerous unless you're planning a dramatic smothering scene


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It's not cruel at all! I know a dog that loves that thing. When the owner says time for treadmill he jumps on himself and starts walking on it (after you turn it on of course).


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess the Merc comments were deleted bc I have no clue what y'all are talking about 

Imara.. Treadmills are a great tool! I just recently started my dog on a treadmill because while I'm away at college my parents are taking care of her.. they're older so walking/running her is hard on them so this was the perfect solution. Just go slow and use LOTS of praise and treats. I started by just having her stand on it while I treated then slowly raising the speed while constantly praising/treating. Now she's learned that its a good thing and willingly will get on (although she doens't like to stay on very long).


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> Was that a _basketball_? God, what is WRONG with you?!?


 What is wrong with that anyways?


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Keechak said:


> First watch these
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO-fTs6HOtQ
> 
> ...


 Love your dogs and videos. How did you introduce your dog to the treadmill with out scaring he/she?
I have never thought about it before, but it seems like a good idea.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

apoirier594 said:


> Love your dogs and videos. How did you introduce your dog to the treadmill with out scaring he/she?
> I have never thought about it before, but it seems like a good idea.


simple answer. That dog in my video is a once in a lifetime dog who would trust me with her life, and if I ask her to do something she just does it without a second thought, If I act like something is OK then she will not be afraid of it. That video was only her second time ever on the treadmill.


----------



## meepitsmeagan (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey there. My sister has a little cocker spaniel and when it gets too cold for him outside [we live in Michigan] we stick him on the treadmill and let him burn off some energy. He doesn't necessarily enjoy doing it, but he appreciates going for a brisk walk when he can't play outside. :]

I don't see it as cruel, it is just a last resort if you can't let them outside for long or don't have time to go on a long walk. You can kind of let them be on it as long as you are sitting besides them... If you are busy you can multitask. :]]
Hope that helps.


----------



## sarahsmiles1228 (Feb 6, 2010)

I also wondered why people think that treadmills are abuse. I think that for short periods of time when they need the exercise it would be fine. It's the same for people. I have a 7 week old Blue Nose Pit and am thinking about training him at a very slow pace. It might be good for winters down the road. It's been so cold and he is so little. When I take him out to potty he just shvers and cries.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i would contact your vet before using a treadmill for your dog. most treadmills do not have belts long enough and wide enough for a larger breed to correctly run on.

a too short belt will cause a dog to short stride, which in addition to being incorrect, and ugly, movement, can eventually cause gait related injury.

4' long tread, 12" wide - toy breeds
5' long tread, 14" wide - medium dogs (Spaniels, many Terriers, Corgis, Shelties)
6' long tread, 18" wide - large dogs (Retrievers, Setters, Pointers, Huskies)
7' long tread, 24" wide - giant dogs (Danes, Mastiffs, Malamutes, , etc)


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

tonisaysss said:


> i would contact your vet before using a treadmill for your dog. most treadmills do not have belts long enough and wide enough for a larger breed to correctly run on.
> 
> a too short belt will cause a dog to short stride, which in addition to being incorrect, and ugly, movement, can eventually cause gait related injury.
> 
> ...


+1

thank you, this was helpful information


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

tonisaysss said:


> i would contact your vet before using a treadmill for your dog. most treadmills do not have belts long enough and wide enough for a larger breed to correctly run on.



I just have a little dog so I am sure my treadmill is ok  but after saying that I dont ever run my dog on it...she only walks, Maggie runs funny and fast I dont think that running her on a treadmill would even work very well LOL


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over 11 years old so I'm closing it to avoid confusion. But please feel free to start your own thread on the topic! That way your question won't be lost at the end of a long, old conversation, and our currently active members will be able to offer whatever advice they can.


----------

